# Cheaper Classical Stores



## Rachman (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know of an online store or label where one could buy classical music at a wide range for cheaper than usual?

Thanks!


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

There are plenty of bargains to be had on Ebay and from Amazon.co.uk resellers. As always with this type of thing, you need to choose carefully in order to get the best deals. Try not to get carried away with auctions. Otherwise, budget labels such as Naxos from the large online retailers probably offer the best deals.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

I had a bad experience with Amazon once. A supplier failed to deliver a few CDs I ordered, and failed to respond to my e-mails. I notified Amazon HQ and I did not like their attitude, asking me to send the supplier more e-mails and wait another week, having already been waiting some 3 weeks! I told Amazon in no uncertain terms that if they didn't sort it like pronto I would never buy anything else. They did eventually sort it, but not in a timescale I thought quick enough. I have never purchased anything from them since. I buy most of my music online, or from a local shop, from which I have never been let down on service or quality. I only ever buy good quality labels and high quality artists/orchestras. 


Topaz


----------



## Rachman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for that BFO! Just went to Naxos' site, and it is great!

And Topaz............... I have never had any complications when purchasing from Amazon, although, I know those big name corporations (eBay, Amazon..........) can be real ********!


----------



## JfW (Dec 14, 2006)

I have scored a number of nice discs from dollar discount stores. I have found things like Tchaikovski's Serenade for Strings, Bizet's Carmen and L'Arlesienne Suites, Verdi's Aida, etc.,


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Many Naxos CD's are of unbelievable quality concerning their price. While others are not. Buying from Naxos involves a bit of risk. 

A few Naxos CD's of high quality I remember are:
Poulenc, complete chamber music 
Messiaen, Turangalîa Symphonie & L'ascension
Tchaikovsky, Symphony no. 4 & Romeo and Juliet (conductor: Aslop)


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*Great well-organized site*

Try archivmusic.com. Their site makes it tremendously easy to find what you're looking for and they often have good sales. I've used them quite a bit and always been satisfied.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Try the Musical Heritage Society. 
http://www.musicalheritage.com/cgi-bin/mhs

I haven't had anything to do with them, but you do get good/decent CD's for cheap.


----------

